

Ask HN: Does Dark Knight Rises represents Plato's allegory of cave? - easternmonk

In Batman begins it was "The Trolley Problem" in Dark Knight it was "Prisoner's dilemma" and do you think in the third and last installment Nolan has represented Plato's allegory of cave ?
======
speedRS
I can see similarities between the allegory and film in terms of the populace
being blind to the so-called "truth" of the world until Bane forces it upon
them; even that though is like an inversion of the cave situation, I would
suggest. Apart from that though, I'm not sure that I see the correlation,
unless you're suggesting that Batman himself is the guy in the cave (not
literally the Batcave). Was there anything specific that made you think that's
what Nolan was going for?

~~~
easternmonk
As per the plato's allegory of cave, one wise man managed to escape the cave
with lot of hardship. He climbs up towards the light and once he realizes that
there is a reality beyond the cave Plato argues that it is his moral
responsibility to go back and save the those who are trapped.

I think batman so far believed that his lie about Dent's death had done good
to the City and his city did not need him any more. All was well with the
Gotham city. This is the imagined truth aka the shadows on the walls of the
cave.

Batman's rise from lazaris pit is symbolic in the sense that with lot of
hardship and pain batman realizes that there is truth beyond his knowledge.
Gotham needs hope in the form of the same symbol that he had created 8 years
ago.

Just like the free man in the Plato's allegory Batman could have just escaped
because he did not owe anything to Gothamites. (Catwoman did suggest that).
But he considers his moral responsibility to go back to Gotham with hope.

------
lewisgodowski
I believe Jonathan Nolan stated that he specifically looked to Charles
Dickens' "A Tale Of Two Cities" for inspiration.

Admittedly, I haven't read "A Tale Of Two Cities", and it's been years since I
read "The Allegory of the Cave", so I'm not in the best position to comment on
any similarities or comparisons.

